# Wooden tanks?



## hedwigdan (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi folks I was just wondering if I could keep a tarantula in viv?
Cheers
Dan


----------



## jonnyquong (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't know exactly what you mean, but you could keep a tarantula in almost anything that's non-toxic and suitably sized.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 19, 2011)

jonnyquong said:


> Don't know exactly what you mean, but you could keep a tarantula in almost anything that's non-toxic and suitably sized.


No you can't.  Wood will mold.


----------



## stonemantis (Aug 19, 2011)

hedwigdan said:


> Hi folks I was just wondering if I could keep a tarantula in viv?
> Cheers
> Dan


Wood would be no go. I would stick with an appropriate sized round plastic container with an escape proof lid and ventilation holes with a waterdish and an optional hide. If you wish to give your tarantula a more decorated home, I would add some fake plants that won't mold. Just my opinion on the whole matter.


----------



## Verneph (Aug 19, 2011)

If it's sealed wood you might get away with it, but it's going to be way less durable and suitable when compared to plastic or glass.  I wouldn't do it personally.


----------



## hedwigdan (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's everyone.
Ill just stick with the plastic and glass tanks so


----------



## jonnyquong (Aug 19, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> No you can't.  Wood will mold.


You're right. (unless the spider is like P. murinus! :biggrin


----------



## Bill S (Aug 19, 2011)

Verneph said:


> If it's sealed wood you might get away with it, but it's going to be way less durable and suitable when compared to plastic or glass.  I wouldn't do it personally.


Properly treated and sealed wood can be almost as good as a glass aquarium.  In fact, where I used to live I had a very large aquarium that I built out of wood (but with a glass front)and sealed with fiberglass and plastic resin.  It was a couple feet deep and about six feet long, and served very well as an aquarium for many years.


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 21, 2011)

Bill S said:


> Properly treated and sealed wood can be almost as good as a glass aquarium.  In fact, where I used to live I had a very large aquarium that I built out of wood (but with a glass front)and sealed with fiberglass and plastic resin.  It was a couple feet deep and about six feet long, and served very well as an aquarium for many years.


I agree but It would have to be very waterproof. Direct contact of wood with moisture will have it rot. Plus some Ts would chew throug soft wood.


----------

